# remington 1911



## saint (Apr 20, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has information on how to replace a firing pin on a new Remington model 1911 R1. I just purchased one and have to install the firing pin.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, why do you need to replace the firing pin in a brand new gun?

Removing and reinstalling the firing pin is part of the basic field strip, info for that can be found here: *http://www.m1911.org/stripin1.htm*

Be advised that there are different types of firing pins for 1911s, "Series 70" style and "Series 80" style. The Remington R1 has a "Series 80" style firing pin to allow the firing pin block to do it's job.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks.I saved that site. Yiogo


----------

